# HCG Diet drops



## DogPoundMedic (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, I was looking at the Hcg diet drops online, has anyone (or know of anyone) had either good/bad/ugly experiences? I did lots of reasearch but lots of the testimonials seems unbelievable.Just wanted a more non-scripted opinions

thanks


----------



## jrm818 (Jan 7, 2011)

Assuming you're talking about the homeopathic drops that pop up on google, and not injections, they're unbelievable because they are either almost certainly lies or the "results" are the result of placebo effects, observational bias, or the misidentified results of other lifestyle changes or pharmacological ingestion.

To be blunt, the only way this homeopathic scam would help anyone is if these colorfully labeled bottles of water are so expensive that food can no longer be afforded.  Sorry.


----------



## mikie (Jan 9, 2011)

so would you get a false positive if you got an OTC EPT (pregnancy) sticks?


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2011)

depends on how the hormone is metabolized. If like most vitamin supplements, they are not absorbed, it would be excreted in stool rather than urine. 

If it was actually metabolized and conjugated, being a male I would urinate on the stick, get a positive result and sell the story rights to a rauchy tabloid claiming I had no idea why the test was positive.


----------

